# Canon-vs-Nikon Slugfest?



## cgw (Dec 5, 2016)

Hogan seemed to relish this news. Below are his take and the Canon Press release:

Whoop There it Is | DSLRBodies | Thom Hogan

Canon U.S.A. Releases Survey Results Confirming Consumer Perceptions Of Faster Service Times And Higher Tech Support Satisfaction Over Major Competitor

No experience with Canon.ca but Nikon.ca service ain't what it used to be. Fujifilm.ca service is exemplary.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 5, 2016)

I think that a good corollary to that survey would be one that indicates the number of Canon shooters that needed service compared to the number of Nikon shooters.  I'm not trying to be a Nikon Groupie, I just think that if we are trying to compare apples to apples that would be a valid criteria.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't know...my D600 free service was out and back in less than 10 days including shipping. Pretty hard to beat that.


----------

